

Moving from static (C# .net) to dynamic (python)  - JayInt

Probably a challenge many corporate-background developers face when they enter the world of start-up. Any advice on the best way to embrace dynamic (specifically python)?<p>Articles, Blogs to follow, Examples of great python projects to understand the style of dynamic architecture...
======
pestaa
In the Python world I drink the words of Armin Ronacher, Ian Bicking and
George Brandl. They created some of the biggest slices in the ecosystem pie,
and I raise my hat before their productivity and quality of their work.

As to what sites to follow, planet.python.org may be your best bet. Depends on
what you want to achieve (I enjoy general software engineering blogs a lot
more.)

The greatest python projects IMO come from Pocoo. Study their stuff and you'll
be a guru in no time.

~~~
JayInt
Sounds great but looking at the source code of Flask is rather intemimdating
at the moment

Something like this is perfect, [https://github.com/husio/async-webapp---
gevent--psycopg2--fl...](https://github.com/husio/async-webapp---gevent--
psycopg2--flask)

I have no idea of knowing if the code is following good practices or just
mashed together. In java and .net there are lots of established design
patterns to guide you. in python... nothing i can see, in fact design patterns
seem discouraged (warning bells go off, but how can so many be wrong)

~~~
pestaa
Give Django a try, it's quite well-written. I actually enjoyed reading its
source and learnt a lot from it!

I'm not sure where you got the idea that design patterns are discouraged. In
all languages patterns are often better than homemade solutions. Python is no
exception.

------
SamReidHughes
It's basically the same thing, except it's easier to make mistakes.

~~~
jxi
I'd argue you gain in development time and lose in debugging time, so yes the
net is 0.

But, in all seriousness, set up lint and write unit tests are my pieces of
advice.

